#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Novos Firmwares UBNT com piora no CCQ

## sphreak

Após as últimas atualizações de firmware da Ubiquiti, houve uma piora significante no CCQ de equipamentos.
Efetuei uns testes rápidos com firmwares versões XW 6.0.6; XW 6.1.8 e XW 6.1.9 BETA 2 
Os testes foram feitos em um enlace entre duas Powerbeam M5 400 - 20Km 

Nenhum fator físico ou mecânico foi alterado. A alteração foi somente o upload de firmwares diferentes.

Sinal houve as oscilações comuns de +ou-2dBm
Nenhuma alteração importante nos valores de Airmax

Firmware XW6.0.6 - CCQ = 93% constante
Firmware XW6.1.8 - CCQ = 73% constante ou com pequenas variações
Firmware XW6.1.9 BETA 2 - CCQ 53.5% oscilando entre 48% e 55%

Neste último caso houve quedas de conexão e impossibilidade de PPOE.



Fica para relato e análise

Ubiquiti sempre surpreendendo pra pior.

----------


## wala

O melhor no momento é o 6.1.7

----------


## huntersjp

20km com power beam 25dbi? 
Tem coragem

----------


## sphreak

> 20km com power beam 25dbi? 
> Tem coragem


Normal. Qual o problema? -64dBm e 300Mbps cravado.

----------


## huntersjp

Tudo certo então

----------


## pablometal

Veja que seu tx melhorou, pois para ter um ccq com 90% teu sinal deveria estar melhor e praticamente sozinho em 5.8, vejo que agora está calculando o que seria o mais perto da realidade.

----------


## wala

O fato de vc ter colocado um firmware muito antigo não da para comparar muito bem já que vc pula muitas versões Coloca o 6.1.7 para a gente ver a comparação nesse também para dar uma base melhor.

----------


## sphreak

> Veja que seu tx melhorou, pois para ter um ccq com 90% teu sinal deveria estar melhor e praticamente sozinho em 5.8, vejo que agora está calculando o que seria o mais perto da realidade.


O tx teve melhora mas com CCQ baixo o enlace praticamente parou. Ou seja, com os firmwares mais atuais houve piora geral no enlace.

Há relatos semelhantes nos fóruns internacionais na UBNT. O que me indica uma falha de firmware mesmo.

----------


## sphreak

> O fato de vc ter colocado um firmware muito antigo não da para comparar muito bem já que vc pula muitas versões Coloca o 6.1.7 para a gente ver a comparação nesse também para dar uma base melhor.


Vou refazer os testes com mais firmwares e posto os resultados.

----------


## willazevedo

> Normal. Qual o problema? -64dBm e 300Mbps cravado.


Aproveitando tocar no assunto, seria arriscado 26km?

----------


## guiggoo

Interessante . Eu estou na 6.0.4 . Não sou chegado a atualizar cada pouco .... esta versão está legal aqui . 

Da distância , acho que tudo vai de quanta banda precisa .... pra 20km sinal -64 e excelente . Tenho um ptp de 12.5 km com -63 aqui .

----------


## sphreak

> O fato de vc ter colocado um firmware muito antigo não da para comparar muito bem já que vc pula muitas versões Coloca o 6.1.7 para a gente ver a comparação nesse também para dar uma base melhor.


Segue os testes com outras versões para análise.



Na versão 6.1.6 baixou levemente para 82%, o que considero oscilação esporádica
Nas versões 6.1.7 e 6.1.8 ficou estável o CCQ em cerca de 73%

Conforme tiver disponibilidade de tempo posso postar outros firmwares

----------


## wala

No 6.1.7 aumentou o tx por isso que diminuiu o ccq, o ideal e vc fixar o upload em mcs 10 se o seu upload não for muito alto, ai vc compara denovo o ccq nas versões. A versão 6.1.9 tambem subiu o tx o ideal é comparar todos no mesmo tx. Quando maior o upload menor sera o ccq nesse seu cenario.

----------


## guiggoo

Realmente tem esse detalhe do mcs, eu colocaria em 10 11 ou 12 .... se tiver no 15 pode variar mesmo

----------


## Globalnetrj

> 20km com power beam 25dbi? 
> Tem coragem


Verdade! Quanto de banda o amigo quer passar? 20 km para powerbean e muita distância! Eu não usaria powerbean M400 para mais que 14km! Distância de mais !



> Realmente tem esse detalhe do mcs, eu colocaria em 10 11 ou 12 .... se tiver no 15 pode variar mesmo

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Após as últimas atualizações de firmware da Ubiquiti, houve uma piora significante no CCQ de equipamentos.
> Efetuei uns testes rápidos com firmwares versões XW 6.0.6; XW 6.1.8 e XW 6.1.9 BETA 2 
> Os testes foram feitos em um enlace entre duas Powerbeam M5 400 - 20Km 
> 
> Nenhum fator físico ou mecânico foi alterado. A alteração foi somente o upload de firmwares diferentes.
> 
> Sinal houve as oscilações comuns de +ou-2dBm
> Nenhuma alteração importante nos valores de Airmax
> 
> ...


Já tentou colocar uma Rocket com uma antena de 30 em um dos lados para ver o resultado? Com certeza seu CCQ vai melhorar!

----------


## sphreak

> Já tentou colocar uma Rocket com uma antena de 30 em um dos lados para ver o resultado? Com certeza seu CCQ vai melhorar!


Esse enlace está trabalhando há mais de dois anos sem problemas. Modula 300mbps mas só utilizo 90mbps de tráfego nele. Tudo OK. O CCQ raramente oscila abaixo de 90% com firmware versão 6.0.6.
É um PTP que não me incomoda em nada.

A discussão não são os materiais, rádios ou componentes do enlace, mas sim que após atualização de firmware houve uma piora de CCQ, em específico para as versões 6.1.8 e 6.1.9 Beta. Que neste último baixou para menos de 50% derrubando o enlace. 
Retornado para 6.0.6 tudo volta a perfeição.

Atualizei um Rocket de um POP AP com poucos clientes (8) e 3 sumiram da lista de conexões. Retornado para versão 6.0.6 voltaram a conectar.

----------


## Globalnetrj

> Esse enlace está trabalhando há mais de dois anos sem problemas. Modula 300mbps mas só utilizo 90mbps de tráfego nele. Tudo OK. O CCQ raramente oscila abaixo de 90% com firmware versão 6.0.6.
> É um PTP que não me incomoda em nada.
> 
> A discussão não são os materiais, rádios ou componentes do enlace, mas sim que após atualização de firmware houve uma piora de CCQ, em específico para as versões 6.1.8 e 6.1.9 Beta. Que neste último baixou para menos de 50% derrubando o enlace. 
> Retornado para 6.0.6 tudo volta a perfeição.
> 
> Atualizei um Rocket de um POP AP com poucos clientes (8) e 3 sumiram da lista de conexões. Retornado para versão 6.0.6 voltaram a conectar.


Sim sim! Ja testou trocar o lado com o tx baixo? Je me ocorreu o equipamento perder potência!

----------


## lllpato

Eu utilizo aqui a 6.0.4-Licensed, poderia testar ai ?
Todos os meus rádios estão nela, não tenho problemas com instabilidade, mas se os resultados na 6.0.6 for melhor, posso pensar em atualizar, claro que são cenários diferentes, você pode ter uma piora enquanto eu tenho uma melhora.

----------


## FaUnd

Galera esse problema foi resolvido? Atualizei alguns equipamentos pra 6.2.0 e a rede tá dando muita lentidão, no começo não ficava assim, estou achando que é o firmware

----------


## guiggoo

então pessoal.. gostaria de sbaer se alguem ja fez o teste do ccq com as atualizações mais novas...

um caso que tive esses dias foi assim , cliente com sinal ruim -76 , com uma nanobridge das antigas mesmo , XM6.0.4 ... quando estava num painel rocket m5 estava indo de boa. mudei pra um rocket AC , cagou tudo.... CCQ osilando muuuito.

como é interior e o cliente é bom, coloquei uma powerbeam m5 pra mandar sinal pra ele....sinal melhorou bem foi pra -66... porém estava com o airmaxx ligado, sei que nao é necessario nesse caso, mais o CCQ ficou oscilando muito mesmo assim. chegando a 30% ....

primeira coisa é : nanobridge sem potencia né? então. eis que desligo o airmaxxx e o que acontece? CCQ 90% pra cima , estavel.

então o que acontece sera?

----------


## wala

> então pessoal.. gostaria de sbaer se alguem ja fez o teste do ccq com as atualizações mais novas...
> 
> um caso que tive esses dias foi assim , cliente com sinal ruim -76 , com uma nanobridge das antigas mesmo , XM6.0.4 ... quando estava num painel rocket m5 estava indo de boa. mudei pra um rocket AC , cagou tudo.... CCQ osilando muuuito.
> 
> como é interior e o cliente é bom, coloquei uma powerbeam m5 pra mandar sinal pra ele....sinal melhorou bem foi pra -66... porém estava com o airmaxx ligado, sei que nao é necessario nesse caso, mais o CCQ ficou oscilando muito mesmo assim. chegando a 30% ....
> 
> primeira coisa é : nanobridge sem potencia né? então. eis que desligo o airmaxxx e o que acontece? CCQ 90% pra cima , estavel.
> 
> então o que acontece sera?


 Melhor fimware por enquanto 6.1.7 dizem que os novos firmwares abaixa o ccq pois mostra mais real ai ele diminui quando nao esta em uso e pode subir quando esta a mikrotik já faz isso a muito tempo o ideal e testar a velocidade se esta normal.

----------


## guiggoo

estou parado na 6.0.4.... vou testar nesse 6.1.7

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> estou parado na 6.0.4.... vou testar nesse 6.1.7


Como faço downgrade?

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> O melhor no momento é o 6.1.7


Onde consigo a versão XW e XM dessa versão

----------


## wala

> Onde consigo a versão XW e XM dessa versão


https://www.mediafire.com/file/lx1ae....1625.zip/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/2kbbo....1625.zip/file

----------


## guiggoo

> Como faço downgrade?


então amigo até onde sei, precisa fazer via tftp 2..... mais isso somente direto no cabo da antena mesmo....

----------

